# Electric company security light problem



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a electric company installed security light and I recently had it moved to another location and now the light is shining directly on my front porch, I had the light moved because the tree trimming company was going to have to trimmer two trees and cut one all the way down in my yard due the the security light only,these are large, largeeeeeeee trees I said noway are you cutting these trees, I said I'll call and have the security light moved to the pole that has the transformer on it 200 feet away before I will have those trees cut down. Now the light shines on from front porch way to much, has anyone ever had a light blocker installed on the glode and if so do they work to block the light from glaring. The way I have been reading about them they direct the light stright down, which I would be good with that. If anyone has a lite blocker installed on a high beame security light I would like to hear from you please. 
Its either the lite blocker or the light will have to be uninstalled... which I really don't want to do.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good luck. Really sorry it shines on the porch.

Is there a way for a switch to be installed or a motion sensor, so only when someone is within a certain range, it will come on for XX minutes?

My neighbor has one that shines on my front porch, and she thinks she's doing me a favor - I love when we have power outages and it's off.

Good luck.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

i dont like 'night watchers' here the customer has to pay the electric bill. i tell power co to remove. i suspect you are paying also. im not aware of any that are controlable other than on at dark and off when light


----------



## Conhntr (Aug 7, 2010)

My neighboor has one as well. Inalwas wondered why someone would want a big giant light like that on all the time? Good for me though it shines on the worst section of my driveway and is not visible from my house!


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

I have not heard of a light blocker for such a light but would be interested in hearing about it. I suppose one could if you could get that high spray paint part of the globe.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Conhntr said:


> My neighboor has one as well. Inalwas wondered why someone would want a big giant light like that on all the time?


They call them "security lights". Seems to me you're merely giving someone that doesn't know your property a spotlight to see what to steal and how to get around to do so. 

My place is DARK at night....anybody that comes here better bring their own dadgum light ( which I'd then see as well ) or be tripping over stuff/stepping in holes, in which case I'll hear them moaning in the dark...ahahahaaaaa.

I DO have a lot of flood lights I can control from a bank of switches from the house. I can light the place up light a prison yard IF I need to.

One reason we left town was all the light pollution.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

TnAndy - you do it the way I think it should be done and for the same reasons.


----------



## Conhntr (Aug 7, 2010)

Bst part is even though the burglar is bumbling around in the pitch black the dogs never seem to have a problem running 40mph in the dark and not bumping into anything. Daylight they might have a chance. In the dark there is no way they will get sway from the dogs!


----------



## seven7seven (Apr 29, 2013)

It will work. The sheild just needs to be lower than the source of the light and it will cast a perfect shadow staight to the ground on whichever side of the light you placed it on but flood in on the side you did not. Simple enough. But I would just shoot it out and get my own LED on Motion as you are surely paying for that one.


----------

